# BLack Library Book Cover Artwork



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I Havent seen anything mentioned about it, so i thought id add one for those interested in Black Library's Artwork

As is say on the Image, this is the Cover Art for the Iron Warriors Omnibus 









This is the Cover Art for Horus Heresy Book: No Know Fear.
The Story

Unaware of the wider Heresy and following the Warmaster’s increasingly cryptic orders, Roboute Guilliman returns to Ultramar to muster his Legion for war against the orks massing in the Veridian system. Without warning, their supposed allies in the Word Bearers Legion launch a devastating invasion of Calth, scattering the Ultramarines fleet and slaughtering all who stand in their way. This confirms the worst scenario Guilliman can imagine – Lorgar means to settle their bitter rivalry once and for all. As the traitors summon foul daemonic hosts and all the forces of Chaos, the Ultramarines are drawn into a grim and deadly struggle in which neither side can prevail.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

They are nice cover art and all, but the reason why you probably haven't seen anything about it is because you're looking in the wrong place:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=94633
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=94246


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ah well delete it then


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

No need to delete it, it doesn't hurt anyone having the topic here in News and Rumors, this way people who don't check the BL forum can find out about it and vice versa.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

If anyone likes the legion of the damned heres some nice artwork.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/


----------

